

Signs that you're a good programmer - clawrencewenham
http://www.yacoset.com/Home/signs-that-you-re-a-good-programmer

======
x1
> Is oblivious to how many times their cubicle-mate has gone for coffee, the
> bathroom, or the hospital

> Substantial refactoring on the eve of a deadline

> Fondness for films directed by Stanley Kubrick

> Commits changes to the repository that consist only of comments

> Pauses "The Andromeda Strain" at the part about the sliver of paper getting
> between the bell and the ringer and grins like a madman

> Has the German versions of "Der Kommissar" and "99 Lufballons" on their iPod
> (and, er... their native language is English)

> Giggles when someone says the phrase "This is recorded on sticky-tape and
> rust"

> Willingly throws away weeks or months of work in order to adopt another
> programmer's superior code

> A cubicle or desk populated with toys that came from ThinkGeek

I hate to be the first comment and be a negative comment but there is _WAY_
too much subjective/whimsy/useless filler in this article. Apply your coding
standards and cut this article down to 10% of its original size.

------
alanh
I saw The Andromeda Strain a while back but it was kinda boring compared to
the book. I don’t get the point of the “sliver of paper getting between the
bell and the ringer” reference. Anyone know?

------
69_years_and
I found it entertaining.

